# Will skid steer attachments work on a tractor?



## wirenut (May 23, 2013)

I've been noticing that lots of compact tractors tend to use the same skid steer attachment for the bucket on the loader. I got to thinking, if that's the case then most any skid steer attachment would mount on there. All you would need is a set of hydraulic lines to run the thing. Would your average Kubota, MF, JD, etc have enough hydraulic flow for something like this?
I would be thinking about a trencher (ditch witch) or maybe an auger. Would the hydraulics be hard to rig up or would you just tap a remote on the back of the tractor?
Thanks,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Some tractors would have enough flow to begin to be comparable to a skid steer, while other tractors would be seriously lacking. You could still run hydraulic implements but they'd be slower and not as powerful as they would on the skid steer. The skid steer hydraulics are generally higher pressure and have more volume passage. Just look at how fast the skid steers move around, how fast the hydraulics work for the bucket and so on. A typical tractors hydraulics aren't on the same capacity, but they'd still work.


----------

